# Windows Phone App



## meoge (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry if there is already a thread for this, but I couldn't find it. I know everyone is clamoring for Android streaming, but it sure would be nice if they offered a Windows Phone app also. I'd be fine with non streaming to start with.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I second that, I have a Surface also, would be nice to have a universal app for both.


----------



## Henry Guerrar (Sep 9, 2014)

jaredmwright said:


> I second that, I have a Surface also, would be nice to have a universal app for both.


I agree!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In it's current form it's not possible. The Stream uses HLS and MS does not support HLS on Windows 8. There are 3rd party SDKs that add it, but it's unlikely TiVo would license something like that. However there is some speculation that the upcoming Android app will switch to using MPEG-Dash instead of HLS. If that's true then Windows support will be possible because Dash is supported in Windows 8.


----------



## meoge (Oct 8, 2008)

I would just like to be able to manage my Tivo without using the tivo.com website on the phone. If streaming was added that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A 3rd party could do that now, if motivated. The control protocol is public and you can now request a certificate as a developer to access it from any app.


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

I might be interested taking a shot at this. Could you please point me to where to get information about the control protocol? Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

http://developer.tivo.com/docs/sdk/reference/


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Also here, depending on how ambitious of an app you're planning:
http://www.tivo.com/assets/images/a.../TiVo_TCP_Network_Remote_Control_Protocol.pdf


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> In it's current form it's not possible. The Stream uses HLS and MS does not support HLS on Windows 8. There are 3rd party SDKs that add it, but it's unlikely TiVo would license something like that. However there is some speculation that the upcoming Android app will switch to using MPEG-Dash instead of HLS. If that's true then Windows support will be possible because Dash is supported in Windows 8.


I don't understand.

Windows 8 does not support HLS but does support MPEG-DASH (no idea what either of those are)

The implication here is that MPEG-DASH does not currently work with the Stream, if it does, why can't a Windows 8 app be created now?

But when Android changes to use MPEG-Dash, all of a sudden Stream supports MPEG-Dash and a Windows 8 app can be created?.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream uses encrypted HLS, it does not support MPEG-DASH which is a competing standard. They are both standards designed to allow random access streaming over a network by breaking the video into thousands of tiny chunks (like 2 seconds each) and then using a playlist file to coordinate them all back into a singl stream. HLS was developed by Apple and uses the Transport Stream format for the tiny chunks. MPEG-DASH is an open standard and uses a variation of the MP4 format for the tiny chunks. 

On the plus side it looks like MS added HLS support to Windows 10, so it may be possible for them to do a Windows app that works in Win10 now.


----------

